# I found a P380!!!!!!



## flatoutfishin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

Went to local gun show today with the hopes of finding someone who had a P380 I could hold and get a feel for. I found a dealer who had one and considering there were over 400 tables there I was shocked it was still there by noon. Anyways, after looking at all my options for a .380 the Kahr was my last opportunity at getting a pocket .380. BTW I really liked the feel of the Sig, but its single action feature I think is a terrible idea considering its intended purpose. Ok, so I fell in love with this gun and yesterday found a local dealer who had 3 in stock. After telling the show guy I wasn't paying him $700 dollars for this gun I immediately drove to the local dealer and made the purchase for $599 plus I typically try to support our local businesses. Let me say I can't wait to pick it up next week and take it to the range. Keep your eyes out at your local gun shops and be sure to inspect this gun when you see it. If you are in the market for a pocket .380 this has got to be your gun. When I pick it up next Saturday I'll be sure to put up some pics.

Later


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i sure hope you already have some .380 ammo, it's almost impossible to find around here.
regardless, i hope you like it and let us know what you think.


----------



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

oh man I'm so jealous! I've had one paid for for MONTHS, just waiting on stock.

if you need .380, it's coming back into supply, at least online. It's not as bad as a few months ago.

http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_62&products_id=233

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/pistol-ammo-380-auto


----------

